# who`s going to oaa agm



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

I am in...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

pick ya up as I go through ?????


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Ted,

You bringing the short bus for the trip to the AGM. I'm planning on going as well.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> pick ya up as I go through ?????


sure ill buy the coffee


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I regret I won't be able to make it. 

Apparently as of yesterday there have been no nominations for the position of President, and there are many vacancies on the Board of Directors too. Could be a serious issue corporation-wise.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

"wanemann for President"


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

crazymoose said:


> "wanemann for President"


always the jokester in the group


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

taking the suburban or short bus whos in room for 6 in total...


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

if you fill the suburban you can fill all the positions.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

so Bernie your in as well ....


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

You never know are you running for president. If you are I will come and support you.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

WE need your support for issues arising for sure...


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

What is this Ted?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

this is the agm annual general meeting for the oaa assoc where new ideas and rules and executive happen .. a good thing for sure if all goes well ...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I would but I'm not a member.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Bigjono said:


> I would but I'm not a member.


 You don't have to be, you just can't vote.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

peregrine82 said:


> You don't have to be, you just can't vote.


I'd check into that before assuming anyone can attend. 

There's nothing specific in the By-Laws, but it is described as a meeting "of members", and I don't think it would be out of order or unreasonable for the Chair bar non-members from attending.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Stash,

If the OAA is wanting to expand it's membership along with looking for positions on the board to be filled, then would it not be practical to let non or future members along with current members attend the AGM.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

At this juncture I think it is time for some clarity. Is the AGM available to members only or can non members attend? The statement that it is "described"as a meeting of members is a pretty broad generalization.

Who "described" this definition and is it defined in bylaws and or the constitution if there is one? I know there are non members planning to attend and if they are barred at the door this would reflect very

poorly on the OAA executive. If in fact the bylaws prohibit non member attendance then that is another story. It would be helpful if an OAA executive could put this to bed.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Just an FYI...
If anyone is really interested in doing a bit of reading the bylaws and constitution are on the OAA website.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

this is not a closed door meeting..like said before you could have some one show up who would make an excellent presd and not be a current member...you just have no voting rights but send in your money and vote or pay at the door.. no one has anything to hide and this is non profit ..right which means any taxpayer has the right to attend...


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

thunderbolt said:


> Just an FYI...
> If anyone is really interested in doing a bit of reading the bylaws and constitution are on the OAA website.


here is the link to the said page, however i found nothing to aid in answering the above question, maybe someone else may have better luck. 
https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19&Itemid=35


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

You are correct TB, I should have read the bylaws before posting. Excerpt from paragraph 11, "There shall be held in September or October of each year an Annual General Meeting (AGM) of the members at the time and place as determined at the previous AGM".

This would be the "described' as posted by Stash. I would still like to know are non members going to be allowed to attend?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

DssBB said:


> Stash,
> 
> If the OAA is wanting to expand it's membership along with looking for positions on the board to be filled, then would it not be practical to let non or future members along with current members attend the AGM.


As long as they joined the OAA on the spot prior to the start of the meeting. I've never been to a corporate AGM of any kind, but I'm pretty sure they only allow shareholders (and maybe accredited media) to attend. And the OAA is a corporation with the membership as the "shareholders".

If the OAA wants to expand its membership, then the LAST thing they'd want to do is use the AGM as a showcase for attracting new members.  

Instead of going on with this speculation, why doesn't someone just phone Adam or another OAA Executive and ask if non-members can attend?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

good idea but in all honesty agm lets new members see if their vested interests are being represented before they join and as I said pay at the door and be a member...


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

This is a meeting for our membership. Membership is checked at the door and can be purchased at that time. The membership is good until December 2013.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Adam. Your leadership and communication have been excellent. You will be sorely missed. 

I'm tempted to nominate someone here for president, but it would probably be interpreted as pot-stirring.... lol


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Do we know if there are any motions to be heard?, didn't see any listed on the OAA web


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Colby is going to be without electricity on Sunday. I will post more when I have more details - the venue is likely to change.

I have a number of emails to go through to make sure I get all the motions but the only ones that come to mind are a marked division for 3D and some clean up around registering a venue for the Indoor Championships.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

is the whole town out of elect plus I don`t know but wouldn`t location change have to be sent to all of membership with a proper time frame of notice in advance and is this in the constitution...or is meeting deferred for 2 weeks ...I have a 6 hour drive to get there ....Please advise thanks adam


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> is the whole town out of elect plus I don`t know but wouldn`t location change have to be sent to all of membership with a proper time frame of notice in advance and is this in the constitution...or is meeting deferred for 2 weeks ...I have a 6 hour drive to get there ....Please advise thanks adam


It's only the block Colby is on. There will be an email sent out to the membership with details on the new location. It will be close to the current location and someone would be at colby to redirect traffic. The other option is we hold the meeting in the dark....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

you might have to have a little later start as people will have to relocate in all fairness ..not all members have and use computers daily.. just a thought...


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Could we have a date reminder. Thanks


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

this sunday


----------

